# Victory Beverages



## wesleyg25 (Jan 11, 2010)

I recently bought this bottle at the flea market, it is labeled Victory Beverages with the logo "Twice as Good....Half as Much". On the back of the bottle it reads: Bottled by S. S. Anderson, Hattiesburg, Mississippi. I saw where a 40s Nugrape from the same bottler had been on ebay. I'm pretty sure this is from the 40s given its name and the style of the bottle any information would be greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, I can't help much with Anderson but Hattiesburg had 2 companies in the mid 20's. One was Chero-Cola and one was Coke. Victory was also listed in the same reference in Chicago and elsewhere but not Hattiesburg.
 This info from "The Bottlers and Beverage Manufactures Universal Encyclopedia" of 1925. 
 I hope this helps. Eric


----------



## wesleyg25 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## R.T. (Sep 10, 2016)

*Victory Beverage*



wesleyg25 said:


> Thanks for the info!


 I have two Victory Beverage bottles bottled in Hattiesburg, MS in the 1920's. One actually has a date on it of "23. One has the "Victory Beverage" embossed in the "V" and one without but a small "V" on the back of the lower neck. I'm from Hattiesburg and I can find very little info on S.S. Anderson. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 13, 2016)

in a way it's a plane bottle . but yet , a good one.


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2016)

it definity looks older , the 1920's would make more sense and being rate after world war1 , the victory name would also make sense , definity a neat bottle


----------



## BARQS19 (May 9, 2020)

These were made up during WWII to be sold at Camp Shelby here in Hattiesburg. As far as I know there are 3 different styles.


----------



## hemihampton (May 9, 2020)

Many different WWII Bottles had a big V for Victory on the Bottles. Common for that time frame. LEON.


----------



## AAnderson31750 (Oct 27, 2022)

wesleyg25 said:


> I recently bought this bottle at the flea market, it is labeled Victory Beverages with the logo "Twice as Good....Half as Much". On the back of the bottle it reads: Bottled by S. S. Anderson, Hattiesburg, Mississippi. I saw where a 40s Nugrape from the same bottler had been on ebay. I'm pretty sure this is from the 40s given its name and the style of the bottle any information would be greatly appreciated, Thanks.


Weseyg25, do you still have this bottle?

Thanks.


----------



## AAnderson31750 (Nov 7, 2022)

R.T. said:


> *Victory Beverage*
> 
> I have two Victory Beverage bottles bottled in Hattiesburg, MS in the 1920's. One actually has a date on it of "23. One has the "Victory Beverage" embossed in the "V" and one without but a small "V" on the back of the lower neck. I'm from Hattiesburg and I can find very little info on S.S. Anderson. Any help would be appreciated.


R.T., I recently came across this post about a Victory Beverage bottle from Hattiesburg Ms. My name is Art Anderson and I'm from Georgia. S.S. Anderson was my grandfather. He had a bottling company in Hattiesburg back in the 30's through the 40's. He primarily bottle Nu Grape and Bux sodas but he did bottle other company developed beverages. You indicated that you would like more information about S.S. Anderson. Please let me know what you would like to know and I help you out the best that I can.


----------



## JonnyBgood (Friday at 6:48 PM)

AAnderson31750 said:


> R.T., I recently came across this post about a Victory Beverage bottle from Hattiesburg Ms. My name is Art Anderson and I'm from Georgia. S.S. Anderson was my grandfather. He had a bottling company in Hattiesburg back in the 30's through the 40's. He primarily bottle Nu Grape and Bux sodas but he did bottle other company developed beverages. You indicated that you would like more information about S.S. Anderson. Please let me know what you would like to know and I help you out the best that I can.


I have one of these bottles


----------

